# What type of movies do you think are worse?



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

I know every time period have their goods and bads when it comes to anything, including film. But what bothers me is how original films these days are. For a long time, sequels (and sometimes prequels) have been a big concern. Sometimes, they extend series just to show more story. But what's bothersome about them is how they make them just to make more money. A while ago, they usually go up to Part 2 or Part 3, but the current sequel trend goes up to Part 5. But now sequels are less worrisome. Recently, the film industry is being plagued by remakes and reboots. They are not only killing good movies, but also showing how producers can't be original anymore. We're at least having original movies once in a while, but most of the successes go to remake, sequels, and other unoriginal films.

What type of movies, according to the poll, do you think are the most annoying?


----------



## shrekluvsme (Jun 5, 2017)

I thought the poll was multiple choice when it wasn't u_u but my first choice was(is) trend films. I think they're all pretty lame, especially superhero movies. Not that I don't like a good superhero movie! But I saw a lot because my bf really likes superheroes and marvel and all that hooha, and while I loved Dr. Strange and Deadpool, a lot of them are really bad imo. And I've seen all that have come out in the past two years. It's not like I saw a few and this opinion came to be lol

Usually sequals are pretty bad, too. Like any disney sequal...it's just not right! It's so bad!

Just wanna mention because I just thought of it, I thought guardians of the galaxy 2 was funny. Also Logan was awesome.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 5, 2017)

I would have to say remakes, honestly. I feel like writers need to focus more on creating new things than starting over on concepts everybody knows and loves already.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

oh god they're all awful. i hate the harry potter films (i also hate the books so), remakes, reboots and rip-offs are _always_ bad.

prequels and sequels can be alright sometimes, but only if it's necessary. (not a movie, but apparently we're getting a life is strange prequel _on top of_ the sequel and honestly, it feels like christmas.)


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Remakes, I hate when they try to do a modern concept of something old that is really good originally anyways. Like bruh get creative.

Same with rip-off ? la Tarantino stuff. Yeah dude we know you're a weeaboo trash stop making stupid movies about that and like, all western things already done.


----------



## carp (Jun 5, 2017)

lego movies


----------



## kayleee (Jun 5, 2017)

Honestly 90% of comedies are just stupid so I'd have to say those 

And I don't usually like animated movies either


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

kayleee said:


> Honestly 90% of comedies are just stupid so I'd have to say those
> 
> And I don't usually like animated movies either



I have to agree that the animation branch has been lacking quality in recent times. Since the 1990's was over, animation has been pretty dumb. Even Pixar from 2001 to 2010 and WDAS 2010 to today aren't as good as the 1990's and before.


----------



## Mu~ (Jun 5, 2017)

Remakes, live action and superhero movies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

Most dumb action movies, at least nowadays when it's just special effects and super-known actors most of the time.

Also the concept of "family-friendly" movies where they take an idea and tone down like everything just to be for all ages, yuck.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 5, 2017)

I think rip-offs are the worst and lowest forms of movies. At least give credit to the original creators by making a remake. I'd rather watch an uninspired movie about the poop emoji than watch a rip-off with no artistic credibility.


----------



## Envy (Jun 5, 2017)

Definitely trend films. Especially the zombie kind.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 5, 2017)

I hate remakes when they try to throw pop culture in there to stay hip with the kids. Aka the lorax.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 5, 2017)

mermaidshelf said:


> I think rip-offs are the worst and lowest forms of movies. At least give credit to the original creators by making a remake. I'd rather watch an uninspired movie about the poop emoji than watch a rip-off with no artistic credibility.



I wish I could like this more than once. Of everything this is the only kind that pisses me off because stealing is never right imo. At least with the others there's some forethought or at least giving credit where credit is due. That said the Lion King is a rip off that unfortunately was great. It's too bad big companies can get away with it but it irks me nonetheless.


----------



## boujee (Jun 5, 2017)

Christian movies


----------



## tumut (Jun 5, 2017)

GIVE THE EMOJI MOVIE A CHANCE 

- - - Post Merge - - -



boujee said:


> Christian movies


Veggies Tales ain't that bad


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 5, 2017)

I accidentally voted "prequels/sequels/spin-offs" but I meant to vote "rip-offs".


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2017)

boujee said:


> Christian movies



I haven't seen those afaik but yeah I can imagine them being very horrid, lol.


----------



## Envy (Jun 5, 2017)

boujee said:


> Christian movies



Do you mean the nonsensical films like God's Not Dead or Christian films as a whole?


----------



## Miii (Jun 5, 2017)

I voted other because I think most of what you listed is bad. I wouldn't go see a spin off movie,  most sequels suck, most prequels also suck, book adaptations usually infuriate me, I almost always hate remakes (why not leave the Disney movies the way they were?) and everything else sounded pretty bad too.

I loooove bad horror movies though. I actually get a lot of enjoyment out of low budget b horror movies like zombeavers lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 5, 2017)

tumut said:


> GIVE THE EMOJI MOVIE A CHANCE



I don't know about that. Yes, every movie due to being released in theaters should be released, but I don't think it will do well in the box office. It may be a flop where the deficit exceeds the gross (or when the production budget is more than twice as much as the total worldwide gross). It can also score very badly on Rotten Tomatoes, IMBD, Cinemascore, and Metacritic. The problem here is that emojis aren't worth making movies out of. Some may say the same for Legos, but at least Lego had some good movies in my opinion. Emojis on the other hand, doesn't look like something worth it.


----------



## forestyne (Jun 5, 2017)

tumut said:


> GIVE THE EMOJI MOVIE A CHANCE




it shouldn't have been given a chance to begin with


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 5, 2017)

Usually when I see a movie that's **** or a trailer that's ****, I'm not surprised to find it's based on a book.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 6, 2017)

forestyne said:


> it shouldn't have been given a chance to begin with



Yeah, those franchise/random popular trendy stuff are usually just a moneygrabber and something they just need people to go and see for nothing :|

Also a lot of dubbed anime, in particular movies. Mostly because all US dubs has the same action-y, whiny, semi-girl voice for all female characters and this tough macho guy voice for all the males pretty much. This goes for a lot of series as well but yeah bad dubs are a sure pseudo-genre that can go suck it for my part.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 6, 2017)

When I saw the trailer for the Emoji Movie my eyes rolled so far back into my head I could see my brain.

I would ask what you mean by "rip-offs", though. Are they separate from unnecessary sequels? I sometimes refer to unnecessary sequels as rip-offs. It seems like it just encompasses the bad ones of all the other options listed.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 6, 2017)

MishMeesh said:


> When I saw the trailer for the Emoji Movie my eyes rolled so far back into my head I could see my brain.
> 
> I would ask what you mean by "rip-offs", though. Are they separate from unnecessary sequels? I sometimes refer to unnecessary sequels as rip-offs. It seems like it just encompasses the bad ones of all the other options listed.



I thought rip-offs had a simple definition. When I mean rip-offs, I don't mean unnecessary sequels. I mean movies made by different people than the producers of the original, but actually stole the idea without their approval.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 6, 2017)

I am not a fan of most reboots at all cough cough Ghostbusters cough cough.


----------



## Delphine (Jun 6, 2017)

"Other": I generally don't enjoy very slow and intellectual movies (with some exceptions to the rule). They're usually the worst to me.
For the rest I've nothing against any specific type of movies... I don't really like war films, that's the only genre I'm not a fan of.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 6, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I thought rip-offs had a simple definition. When I mean rip-offs, I don't mean unnecessary sequels. I mean movies made by different people than the producers of the original, but actually stole the idea without their approval.



Ah okay, I see what you mean. I guess I just don't see that happening much in that way, they tend to either class themselves as remakes or reboots or "inspired by" or something.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I am not a fan of most reboots at all cough cough Ghostbusters cough cough.



Wow, I'm surprised you say that. I actually thought that movie was good.


----------



## gravitycrossing (Jun 7, 2017)

as soon as you mentioned the emoji movie i cringed so hard


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jun 7, 2017)

Uncreative movies , like the emoji movie. Like , even a 10 year old can do the plot of a movie for that.
Rip-offs , any kind of ripoff in any way is wrong.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

Delphine said:


> "Other": I generally don't enjoy very slow and intellectual movies (with some exceptions to the rule). They're usually the worst to me.
> For the rest I've nothing against any specific type of movies... I don't really like war films, that's the only genre I'm not a fan of.



Haha, I actually love those slow old things... I don't know if you've seen Gertrud by Carl Th. Dreyer but yeah that kinds are awesome. I'd prefer that to fast-paced empty action.

And yeah, there are some great war movies I'd guess but it's nothing I jump over unless I know it's more of a side-story during a war or stuff.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 7, 2017)

Rip offs and some cash grabs like that horrible movie From Justin to Kelly. also, for the love of god, if you're making a low budget movie stay away from using cheap computer effects because it makes the best of movies somewhat laughable


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

And yeah if one means those recent year "intellectual" movies then yes I agree they are a+ trash things.

also yeah romantic comedies can go die in a bin.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2017)

I would also scorn movies directed by some directors or star some annoying celebrities.



Spoiler: Guess who the real main antagonist of the Transformers series is



It's Michael Bay, the director that never makes good movies.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2017)

"deep relation dramas" where they just end up screaming and each other, go separate ways and then talk at the end like. um.

also white-washed historical movies.. just.. no.


----------



## boujee (Jun 7, 2017)

Envy said:


> Do you mean the nonsensical films like God's Not Dead or Christian films as a whole?




God is not dead is religious propaganda, so it doesn't count as a movie. There's some good Christian movies but they're mostly pandering.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 8, 2017)

Personally, the kind of movies that I've really been growing to hate is those pseudo edgy remakes where they take something that's supposed to be lighthearted and fun and shove in unnecessary violence, drama, death, angst and whatnot and tie the whole thing up by making everything more grey and bland looking.

Like, chill guys, not everything's gotta be dark and depressing or have some deep meaning or w/e. Just let fun movies be fun! :U


----------



## Romaki (Jun 8, 2017)

Definitely uncreative movies who have been simply created for guaranteed commercial success.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised you say that. I actually thought that movie was good.



It wasn't the worst movie of all time, but it is nothing compared to the first and second one's.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I voted for the uncreative movies because I'm tired of dumb trends becoming movies. I heard "Fred the Fidget" is already in profuction and is aiming for a Summer 2018 release.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> It wasn't the worst movie of all time, but it is nothing compared to the first and second one's.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I voted for the uncreative movies because I'm tired of dumb trends becoming movies. I heard "Fred the Fidget" is already in profuction and is aiming for a Summer 2018 release.



If the Emoji Movie bombs and wins a razzie for Worst Picture, maybe it will stop producers from making movies like Fred the Fidget. Like I said before, not everything is worth making a movie out of. Even _Ishtar_ (1987) is better than that.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> If the Emoji Movie bombs and wins a razzie for Worst Picture, maybe it will stop producers from making movies like Fred the Fidget. Like I said before, not everything is worth making a movie out of. Even _Ishtar_ (1987) is better than that.



I honestly hope that happens. I'm really glad the release date for it isn't August 4 anymore. I don't want Bones's birthday to be remembered by that.

In Production.-

Sponny the Bottle
Fred the Fidget
The SpongeBob Acting like a Chicken Movie
Marshal the Squirrel.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> I honestly hope that happens. I'm really glad the release date for it isn't August 4 anymore. I don't want Bones's birthday to be remembered by that.
> 
> In Production.-
> 
> ...



Wait, what? Can you clarify that for me, or is it an exaggeration?


----------



## Mistymayz (Jun 9, 2017)

book adaptations was only like 4% wow xD guess im alone on that one

Its just never as good as you imagine it to be and its limited somewhat to the source material...not a good combo for a film


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Wait, what? Can you clarify that for me, or is it an exaggeration?



Exaggeration. If that actually became a movie, then I'd probably stop watching movies.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Exaggeration. If that actually became a movie, then I'd probably stop watching movies.



So does that mean all the movies you listed are fake, or is Fred the Fidget still real. I believed that the Emoji Movie is bad enough. That is something Michael Bay can do better than. Something even the Marvel reboots are better than. Heck, something even the films notable for negative reception such as _Ishtar_ and _Saturday the 14th_ (it's a real movie) are better than.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 9, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So does that mean all the movies you listed are fake, or is Fred the Fidget still real. I believed that the Emoji Movie is bad enough. That is something Michael Bay can do better than. Something even the Marvel reboots are better than. Heck, something even the films notable for negative reception such as _Ishtar_ and _Saturday the 14th_ (it's a real movie) are better than.



None were real, but I can see a Fidget movie happening.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 9, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> None were real, but I can see a Fidget movie happening.



That's still sounds like satire as of now, but yes, if we continue in this trend, we may eventually see garbage movies like that.

Back to the Future 2 had a Jaws 19 movie coming out in theaters in 2015. Although it was an exaggeration mocking on the Jaws series and how bad Jaws: The Revenge was, it really nailed the obsession of sequels big time. Cause we seen it in Shrek and Ice Age. Even Pixar fell in the sequel trap. And our current trend goes up to 5 movies. But now, even sequels aren't the most of our worries.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 9, 2017)

Un-creative movies and Rip-Offs are really annoying, as well as some trendy movies. It's funny when there are like 50 movies of the same thing, I feel that way with a lot of scary movies, so many horror tropes are so tired and annoying after seeing so many times. I laughed watching The Boy especially because it was terribly reminiscent of a "Non-Hollywood" movie that was MUCH better! Which is the same for a lot of popular Hollywood horror movies now. There will be some indie movie that is way scarier and comes out way before, someone in Hollywood with a bloated budget sees it and thinks, "Hey if I basically remake this I can get away with it!" Also I am really tired of "Found Footage" movies like, it can be done right, but it's been done so often, and most of them are complete trash. =/


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 9, 2017)

I had to vote for remakes, they are by far the worst. It's completely pointless to reproduce an already made film with a different cast, it amuses me.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 9, 2017)

i was gonna vote for rip-offs but you can have a so bad it's good feeling from them.
remakes are bad too. they're going to do a cowboy bebop live action and i feel like it's going to be awful because it's so much more fluent in animation and it's difficult to replicate in a real-life setting.
the guys who are making this are the guys who worked on max steel, and it has a 0% rating on the tomatometer. it was also an adaptation of an animation so oh no


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 9, 2017)

While it always depends on the individual movie in question, I'm pretty opposed to the concept of remakes and reboots. As someone who aspires to become a published author and who might like to foray into film if at all possible, I'm offended and kind of aggravated that there is a market for re-hashings of original works by people who in all likelihood had nothing to do with the source material and might not grasp all of what went into the original and/or why it was successful in the first place. Remakes and reboots are typically, though not always, inferior to what came before as far as I'm concerned. 

Prequels and sequels can be good, so I don't write them off outright, but I dont' feel that just because a movie was successful that it _needs_ to have a follow-up or a franchise built up around it just because a studio can make money off of it. If there is so much material to work with that it cannot be contained within a single movie and you go into things with plans for a franchise, that's fine. If they're unplanned and you're just doing it for the money, it just seems like unnecessary glut that risks damaging the brand in question.

As far as the poll is concerned, I gave the vote to remakes.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 9, 2017)

The type of movies nobody asks for. Like the emoji movie for instance. its gonna get a low rotten tomato rating for sure.


----------



## Sin (Jun 10, 2017)

movies like emoji movie or whatever honestly feel like a waste. idk how else to explain it. i feel like producing it is just a waste of time and seeing it even more-so..
the 2nd worst i guess is rip-offs. theyre absolutely awful. poorly excuted, and again, a waste.


----------

